# World War Z



## jannerboyuk (Nov 10, 2012)

New trailer.

Loved the book but i dunno.


----------



## Reno (Nov 10, 2012)

Apparently the production is in major trouble and there have been multiple reshoots and the release date has been put back. I'm not a fan of director Mark Foster who went from churning out middling Oscar bait to fucking up a Bond film.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 10, 2012)

It looks cack sadly. I am legend 2.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 10, 2012)

That's a shame. I had high hopes for this due to so much goodness in the book


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 10, 2012)

Aw, does look a bit crap. Should have been a lavish HBO series really, using all the different strands of the book. I quite like the waves of zombies though.


----------



## Sue (Nov 10, 2012)

Going to have to go and see this as was in Glasgow when they were filming it. (George Square with American street signs  .)


----------



## Crispy (Nov 10, 2012)

The book was really good, but this looks like a pretty pap film


----------



## Firky (Nov 10, 2012)

Book was good


----------



## Balbi (Nov 10, 2012)

They can run. Therefore this is fail.


----------



## Reno (Nov 10, 2012)

Balbi said:


> They can run. Therefore this is fail.


That seems to be the thing to say when it comes to zombies.


----------



## Balbi (Nov 10, 2012)

Well, that and Brooks' survival guide & wwz all specifically refer to the shamblers, rather than sprinters.


----------



## maldwyn (Nov 10, 2012)

Interesting concept of swarming like ants/locus, but wouldn't that burn them out quicker?

Eight month advance trailer they must be worried


----------



## Reno (Nov 10, 2012)

maldwyn said:


> Interesting concept of swarming like ants/locus, but wouldn't that burn them out quicker?
> 
> Eight month advance trailer they must be worried



The film was to be released this year and many people had been expecting that, so that's to keep it on the radar.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2012)

Balbi said:


> They can run. Therefore this is fail.


why? running zombies are ace


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> why? running zombies are ace


 
You've obviously not read the books. The Reinforced Square, "RS", or Raj-Singh Maneuver wouldn't be effective against running zombies and that critical tactic was cucial in saving the human race


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2012)

i have read the books!


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i have read the books!


 
Fair enough, but I can't see how you can think Danny Boyle style running zombies can fit with the Max Brooks zombie survival tactics


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Fair enough, but I can't see how you can think Danny Boyle style running zombies can fit with the Max Brooks zombie survival tactics


does it matter?


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> does it matter?


 
To me it does, because I enjoyed the details and the tactics. I'll pay and see this anyway though


----------



## Greebo (Nov 11, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> Fair enough, but I can't see how you can think Danny Boyle style running zombies can fit with the Max Brooks zombie survival tactics


Because if you don't suspend disbelief it's less of a good story.


----------



## Reno (Nov 11, 2012)

By it having a heroic lead character in Brad Pitt and abandoning much of the episodic quality, I'd say it has already moved quite far from it's source. With found footage films so popular in the horror genre, that was an opportunity missed where that approach would have made for a more faithful adaptation than the route they are going down. However all that people seem to be focused on is whether the zombies run or walk. Looks like these ones swarm, which at least may add something new to the whole zombie thing.


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2012)

Greebo said:


> Because if you don't suspend disbelief it's less of a good story.


 
I'm very capable of suspending disbelief, isn't getting into a book about the zombie apocalypse suspending disbelief slightly


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2012)

Reno said:


> By it having a heroic lead character in Brad Pitt and abandoning much of the episodic quality, I'd say it has already moved quite far from it's source. With found footage films so popular in the horror genre, that was an opportunity missed where that approach would have made for a more faithful adaptation, than the route they are going down. However all that people seem to be focused on is whether the zombies run or walk. Looks like these ones swarm, which at least may add something new to the whole zombie thing.


 
I'm also annoyed about having a lead character. I like the multitude of characters, scenarios and perspectives in the book


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2012)

i bet you they also ditch all the political stuff too, all that SA stuff


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 11, 2012)

N1 Buoy said:


> I'm also annoyed about having a lead character. I like the multitude of characters, scenarios and perspectives in the book


they need more of a story for a film though


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i bet you they also ditch all the political stuff too, all that SA stuff


 
And the Israelis apartheid policies saving the day for them


----------



## Mapped (Nov 11, 2012)

I want to read the book again now, it's been years and a mate 'borrowed' it off me


----------



## thriller (Nov 12, 2012)

The book was fucking boring.

The trailer looks good, but bit of a spoiler really showing the family escaping in helicopter, but looking good.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

Juan of the Dead has both fast and slow zombies, a great cuban cityscape and a sense of humour.


this has none of these things.

I'll probably torrent though.

Having a zobie bing at the moment. Walking Dead back up to standard started it

Recommendations anyone? I've seen 1 of the 'of the dead' films and it was ok.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Juan of the Dead has both fast and slow zombies, a great cuban cityscape and a sense of humour.
> 
> 
> this has none of these things.
> ...


Which one? Original Dawn of the Dead is my fave.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

not sure, there was a mad scientist type who was training a zombie to think again. In the end it gets a gun and shoots the main human baddie


----------



## Mapped (Nov 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Juan of the Dead has both fast and slow zombies, a great cuban cityscape and a sense of humour.


 
Juan of the dead is brilliant and funny as fuck. 'Dissidents'


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Juan of the Dead has both fast and slow zombies, a great cuban cityscape and a sense of humour.


 
Maybe it's great if you can stomach all the homophobic hilarity. Or are we supposed to excuse that because Cuba "is a different culture".


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure, there was a mad scientist type who was training a zombie to think again. In the end it gets a gun and shoots the main human baddie


 
Day of the Dead.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> not sure, there was a mad scientist type who was training a zombie to think again. In the end it gets a gun and shoots the main human baddie


Land of the Dead? Was it relatively new?

Tits is probably right.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> Day of the Dead.


 

Cheers, I'll have to catch upon the others. Going with Berlin Undead and Eaters for now. Eaters looks odd.


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

When it comes to recent zombie films, I really liked the atmospheric, old school South African _The Dead_ from a couple of years ago.



It's beautifully shot and reminded me as much of Nic Roeg's Walkabout and classic adventure films like The Naked Prey as it did of Romero style zombie films.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Cheers, I'll have to catch upon the others. Going with Berlin Undead and Eaters for now. Eaters looks odd.


 
This is what it is


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 12, 2012)

Balbi said:


> They can run. Therefore this is fail.


 
This.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

TitanSound said:


> This is what it is


 
Bjorn Sundquist is da fucking man! (grumpy old man in the clip)


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

i think Day Of The Dead is better than Dawn Of The Dead, though I have been taken to task for this preference by other zombie fans.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

Not even sure if I ever saw Day...


----------



## Red Storm (Nov 12, 2012)

Is there any other good zombie literature? 

I've read Day by Day Armageddon, it was really shit.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

Red Storm said:


> Is there any other good zombie literature?
> 
> I've read Day by Day Armageddon, it was really shit.


Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist - writer of Let The Right One In - is supposed to be good.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

i think running zombies are a perfectly acceptable zombie modification, but movie makers can go too far. I can't remember the name of it, but one film had zombies that colonised one city by flying the plane there themselves.


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i think Day Of The Dead is better than Dawn Of The Dead, though I have been taken to task for this preference by other zombie fans.


 
Each one has its fans. I like all three, though Dawn is probably my favourite. It has a weird atmosphere and the Goblin soundtrack is one of my all time favourite film scores.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist - writer of Let The Right One In - is supposed to be good.


it's rubbish


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> it's rubbish


I have zero faith in your literary tastes guv.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

Reno said:


> Each one has its fans. I like all three, though Dawn is probably my favourite. It has a weird atmosphere and the Goblin soundtrack is one of my all time favourite film scores.


i liked Day for the humour and for that gory scene with the military guy being torn apart


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Handling the Undead by John Ajvide Lindqvist - writer of Let The Right One In - is supposed to be good.


 
Starts out great with an excellent premise, but then loses it's way and gets rather boring. The same premise (people trying to reconnect with their resurrected loved ones) is dealt with better in the French art house 'zombie' film Les revenants/They Came Back


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> I have zero faith in your literary tastes guv.


why not? you should. trust me, it's a terrible disappointment compared to Let The Right One In


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> why not? you should. trust me, it's a terrible disappointment compared to Let The Right One In


Past experience? I'm joking of course, all I'm saying is that we appear to have different tastes.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

i think they overlap here though, truxta!


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

Anyone seen that UK zombie movie Colin? http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt1278322/


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> i think running zombies are a perfectly acceptable zombie modification, but movie makers can go too far. I can't remember the name of it, but one film had zombies that colonised one city by flying the plane there themselves.


 
I think that's the Italian Nightmare City http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0080931/


----------



## discokermit (Nov 12, 2012)

Reno said:


> It's beautifully shot and reminded me as much of Nic Roeg's Walkabout


does jenny agutter take her clothes off in it?


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Anyone seen that UK zombie movie Colin? http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt1278322/


 
Yes, much of it was shot on my estate. 

It's interesting for something a bunch of mates made over a few weekends for £50, but it's also repetitive and far too long.


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

discokermit said:


> does jenny agutter take her clothes off in it?


 
Don't quit the day job.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

Seed dead snow, excellent nazi zombies.

looks like a zombie world tour then, berlin, south africa, wherever the fuck eaters is set and then to the american civil war for this


----------



## Sweet FA (Nov 12, 2012)

@Trux: Was just going to post that suggestion. I really liked it - it looks like it cost the £45 they reckon they spent! They streamed it free for a while but looks like that's gone now.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

Reno said:


> I think that's the Italian Nightmare City http://uk.imdb.com/title/tt0080931/


yep, they all start coming out of the plane with axes and knives, even a machine gun. i wanted to call for the referee to give them a red card


----------



## discokermit (Nov 12, 2012)

Reno said:


> Don't quit the day job.


so, does she? or not?

i'm not watching it if she doesn't.


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> Seed dead snow, excellent nazi zombies.


 
Sometimes I wonder if people like some films just because of the premise, even if the film itself is crap. Dead Snow fails on so many levels unless sophomoric humour really is your thing.


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

discokermit said:


> so, does she? or not?
> 
> i'm not watching it if she doesn't.


 
I don't give a shit if you watch it or not.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

Reno said:


> Sometimes I wonder if people like some films just because of the premise, even if the film itself is crap. Dead Snow fails on so many levels unless sophomoric humour really is your thing.


 

I think you may want something more than I do from zombie films.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 12, 2012)

Reno said:


> I don't give a shit if you watch it or not.


i don't give a shit if you do give a shit you miserable cunt. getting serious on a zombie thread, you stuck up twat.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

I liked Dead Snow, but then again I'm biased as I know the culture and the setting it represented. It was silly, and certainly not a great film, but as a genre piece I definitely think it's up there.


----------



## Reno (Nov 12, 2012)

DotCommunist said:


> I think you may want something more than I do from zombie films.


 
Better jokes if they are supposed to be zombie comedies.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i don't give a shit if you do give a shit you miserable cunt. getting serious on a zombie thread, you stuck up twat.


Jesus, you're doing exactly what you accuse Reno of.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

discokermit said:


> i don't give a shit if you do give a shit you miserable cunt. getting serious on a zombie thread, you stuck up twat.


someone got out of bed on the wrong side this morning!


----------



## discokermit (Nov 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Jesus, you're doing exactly what you accuse Reno of.


oh yeh. you're right.

he is fucking po faced though.


----------



## discokermit (Nov 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> someone got out of bed on the wrong side this morning!


yeh.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

discokermit said:


> oh yeh. you're right.
> 
> he is fucking po faced though.


He is? Not in my experience. You had your worker's breakfast and tea today?


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

discokermit said:


> oh yeh. you're right.
> 
> he is fucking po faced though.


you're poo faced


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> you're poo faced


Oi.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Oi.


wot?


----------



## discokermit (Nov 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> He is? Not in my experience. You had your worker's breakfast and tea today?


no i haven't. maybe i'll have something to eat.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

Orang Utan said:


> wot?


Stop acting the child.


----------



## TruXta (Nov 12, 2012)

discokermit said:


> no i haven't. maybe i'll have something to eat.


Me too. BRAIIIIIIIIIIIIIINS.


----------



## Orang Utan (Nov 12, 2012)

TruXta said:


> Stop acting the child.


me? that will never happen, bumchops


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2012)

Reno said:


> Maybe it's great if you can stomach all the homophobic hilarity. Or are we supposed to excuse that because Cuba "is a different culture".


 

to come back to this (at risk of being serious on a zombie thread)- Its a puzzler. Are the 'sodomite' quips and the bit where Jauns best mate tricks Juan into accepting a blowjob from him in principle indicative of the director/writers own homophbia or representative of the whole south american machismo anti-gay masculine thing you hear talked of? I don't know.

as mentioned above it was the states insistence that these were yankee dissidents that provided the most lols, and the thing as a whole did have a slap n tickle juvenile humour (as evidenced near the beginning where Juans best friend sits wanking over a couple he can spy having sex from his vantage on the roof). TBF I did write that 'sodomites' vein of humour off as 'well, thats the culture I suppose', but it clearly sat ill with you? 

I'm no cineast or even a great watcher of world films so I have no idea wether such humour is a staple of cuban film or if this particular film was emphasising it out of nowhere


----------



## BlackArab (Nov 13, 2012)

Disappointed by the trailer, just reinforces my view that it's best to see a film first. If you haven't read the book, wait until after you've seen the film.


----------



## youngian (Nov 14, 2012)

Looks like Brad Pitt is following Clint Eastwood's career projectory; one for me, one piece of crap for the studio.


----------



## RedDragon (Mar 25, 2013)

Yet another new trailer, we may have seen the whole film by now.


----------



## heinous seamus (Mar 25, 2013)

George Square instantly recognisable


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2013)

Bump as it's out in a couple weeks.


----------



## RedDragon (Jun 7, 2013)

Sadly, I've seen a couple of serious awful reviews from last week's London screening.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jun 7, 2013)

Oh dear...


----------



## Red Storm (Jun 7, 2013)

_The Guardian _gave it 3 out of 5 stars. 

Doesn't sound promising.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 9, 2013)

It's a PG13, it's got hardly any gore???


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

miniGMgoit said:


> It's a PG13, it's got hardly any gore???


Always bad news for a zombie film.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 9, 2013)

Reno said:


> Always bad news for a zombie film.


I can't think of a Zombie film that has ever been a PG? It's going to suck ass for sure.


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 9, 2013)

Hopefully there will be a directors cut that comes out in the future that's all gored up.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

miniGMgoit said:


> I can't think of a Zombie film that has ever been a PG? It's going to suck ass for sure.


Resident Evil was PG-13. Lame !


----------



## thriller (Jun 9, 2013)

The best zombie click of recent time was drawn off the dead remake with ving rythms


----------



## miniGMgoit (Jun 9, 2013)

thriller said:


> The best zombie click of recent time was drawn off the dead remake with ving rythms


That sentence hurts my eyes


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2013)

miniGMgoit said:


> It's a PG13, it's got hardly any gore???


IMHO they're not that bothered about the adult demographic - it's all about the pester power of teenagers.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

Originally the film was supposed to be R-rated with a rather violent third act. But then they decided the last act didn't work for several reason and they reshot the last 40 minutes of the film. That in combination with serious mismanagement of the budget caused to film to go over-budget to a degree where it now is one of the most expensive films ever made. To have a hope in hell make their money back they then had to make it a PG-13.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2013/may/03/world-war-z-brad-pitt-time


----------



## Greebo (Jun 9, 2013)

Reno said:


> <snip>one of the most expensive films ever made. To have a hope in hell make their money back they then had to make it a PG-13.<snip>


----------



## discokermit (Jun 9, 2013)

Reno said:


> Always bad news for a zombie film.


apologies for being a dick earlier in this thread.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

Greebo said:


> IMHO they're not that bothered about the adult demographic - it's all about the pester power of teenagers.


In all fairness to Brad Pitt whose company produced the film, he has a reputation for supporting directors to make films so they retain their integrity. The studio for instance was wildly opposed to the bleak ending for Se7en and wanted something more upbeat, but he threatened to drop out of the film if they did that. The production of World War Z went badly wrong for several reasons. In this case its not that the studio cynically set out to make a watered down version, the film itself has become a bit of a disaster zone where all they can do is damage limitation by now.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

discokermit said:


> apologies for being a dick earlier in this thread.


 
I'd long forgotten and had to look it up. 

No problem.


----------



## silverfish (Jun 9, 2013)

Fuck, I don't want to read this thread.

Would it not be possible to bang out an R rated as well as PG version.

My life seems to be full of Zombie watching at the minute, comparing the trailer for WWz to The Walking dead it seems The Walking the dead has more in common with WWz the book (Which I hammered through and in fact read some bits twice) than the up and coming film


----------



## discokermit (Jun 9, 2013)

Reno said:


> I'd long forgotten and had to look it up.
> 
> No problem.


i'd forgotten too and felt a bit uncomfortable when i read it.
jolly good. onwards and upwards.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

silverfish said:


> Would it not be possible to bang out an R rated as well as PG version.


 
They usually do that for the DVD/Blu-ray. I really hope they'll release the version with the original third act taking place in Russia, which has been scrapped and by all accounts is far more spectacular even if apparently it doesn't work in terms of plot. However if they never finished the post-production for it then they may not bother, because it would be too expensive.


----------



## 19sixtysix (Jun 9, 2013)

I've seen the trailer in the pictures and being from Glasgow my brain can't handle switching from George Square to America. I fails as a trailer so I can't see me bothering.


----------



## Reno (Jun 9, 2013)

19sixtysix said:


> I've seen the trailer in the pictures and being from Glasgow my brain can't handle switching from George Square to America. I fails as a trailer so I can't see me bothering.


 
Fantasy film in make-believe shocker! That is probably the least of the film's problems. Glasgow has doubled for US cities a few times because it's architecture is similar in places.


----------



## Sue (Jun 9, 2013)

19sixtysix said:


> I've seen the trailer in the pictures and being from Glasgow my brain can't handle switching from George Square to America. I fails as a trailer so I can't see me bothering.


 
Just saw the trailer too and it is really weird. Going to have to go and see it just for that though. (Was in Glasgow visiting my sister when they were filming it and saw George Square with the American street signs and cars and stuff. No sign of Bradd Pitt alas...)


----------



## DarthSydodyas (Jun 24, 2013)

I went to see this last night and felt it was an interesting/not-so-bad little film.   It ran for around 2 hours and went it a bit slow towards the end but not so as to lose our attention.

The zombies were frightening from the outset, imo.  Reminiscent of _28 days later_.  Something the lack of gore even failed to detract from.

I'll give it a healthy 7/10


----------



## Reno (Jun 30, 2013)

Saw this yesterday and it's actually quite fun, even if it ends up being instantly forgettable. What it lacks in gore it makes up in sheer scale. Unfortunately some of it's most impressive sequences, like the zombies swarming up a wall in Jerusalem, have already been given away in the trailer. For a film that was so hugely expensive and which aspires to an epic quality it feels like a minor film though. The only thing it adds to the zombie genre is a huge budget.

I think what prevents it from making more of an impact is that it suffers from underdeveloped characters we can invest in. Even Brad Pitt character is a bit of a cypher, though he does the best he can with the role. He just happens to find himself in various places round the world just about as shit kicks off which feels a little contrived. In the novel of course there was no central character and each episode comes from a different eye witness. There are several tense suspense sequences though and on the whole it's quite entertaining and at times spectacular like the opening sequence where Philadelphia (well played by Glasgow) gets zombified.

The entire last third of the film got reshot and is now set in Cardiff instead of Russia. It is an effective enough sequence, but it does look much more small scale than the rest of the film. I'd still be curious to see the original last act on the DVD as an alternate cut or extra. The original end was an epic battle sequence in Moscow's Red Square. It also looks like they are going to release a version with gore on home video: http://www.movie-censorship.com/news_en.php?ID=5646


----------



## albionism (Jun 30, 2013)

thriller said:


> The best zombie click of recent time was drawn off the dead remake with ving rythms


 
Nah, Cockneys Vs Zombies


----------



## albionism (Jul 1, 2013)

"We've filled 'em full of lead, But they won't stay dead"


----------



## 8den (Jul 1, 2013)

The husband of a friend of mine was bitten on set during the shooting of World War Z.

By a stunt dog. But still...


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 17, 2013)

I thought it was great. Saw this at the cinema tonight. A very original take on the whole zombie theme lol.


----------



## 8den (Jul 17, 2013)

frogwoman said:


> I thought it was great. Saw this at the cinema tonight. A very original take on the whole zombie theme lol.


 
You should try the book then. Seriously the only thing that the film has in common with the book is the title. And the book is far far superior.


----------



## frogwoman (Jul 17, 2013)

albionism said:


> Nah, Cockneys Vs Zombies


 

Fantastic film.


----------



## cypher79 (Jul 17, 2013)

Saw this at the cinema last night, thought it was ok. Kinda wish we'd gone to see that Pacific Rim instead tho.


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2013)

8den said:


> You should try the book then. Seriously the only thing that the film has in common with the book is the title. And the book is far far superior.


 
I'm half way thorugh the audiobook. It's OK but not really that amazing and I find it rather repetitive. I think if I was reading it I would have probably given up on it by now, but it works well as an audio play. Maybe the zombie saturated last decade has robbed it of some of its impact.


----------



## RedDragon (Jul 17, 2013)

Seen it twice and it doesn't improve, in fact the last third seems even more of a last minute add on.

Could someone please make a zombie film with the lights on.


----------



## 8den (Jul 17, 2013)

Reno said:


> I'm half way thorugh the audiobook. It's OK but not really that amazing and I find it rather repetitive. I think if I was reading it I would have probably given up on it by now, but it works well as an audio play. Maybe the zombie saturated last decade has robbed it of some of its impact.


 
I read it in 2007, so yeah zombie saturation may have set in. 

The books format a serious of stand alone interviews that tell the larger story made it the perfect "toilet book" (my wife's opinion) you can pick it up and read a single chapter at random.


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> Could someone please make a zombie film with the lights on.


 
Did we watch the same film ? Most of the major set pieces took place in bright daylight. Philadelphia, Jerusalem, the plane crash. Even the Cardiff climax took place in a well lit laboratory.


----------



## Reno (Jul 17, 2013)

8den said:


> I read it in 2007, so yeah zombie saturation may have set in.
> 
> The books format a serious of stand alone interviews that tell the larger story made it the perfect "toilet book" (my wife's opinion) you can pick it up and read a single chapter at random.


 
Yes, I often find my mind wanders while listening to the audiobook and it doesn't seem to matter if I miss chunks. But that also means that much of it feels a little redundant.


----------



## Thora (Jul 17, 2013)

I enjoyed it, had to see it in 3D though which I'm not keen on.

Luckily it was a last minute choice as we unexpectedly had a babysitter, so I didn't know it was a zombie film and hadn't seen the trailer - there were lots of shocking twists for me


----------



## TruXta (Jul 17, 2013)

Saw it this week. Wasn't as shit as I thought it would be, but yeah, very forgettable, even with all the visual spectacle.


----------



## MikeMcc (Jul 18, 2013)

It was a shame that it was so different to the book.  The book is quite shocking IMO, abandoning communities to act as bait for the Zombies to give them time to reform and reorganise.  The battle in the Paris catacombs would be spectacular too.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 18, 2013)

I enjoyed it. Nothing special but good for a night out at the cinema


----------



## 8den (Sep 8, 2013)

Saw this last night, of all the stupidly implausible shit in the movie one thing stood out. 



Spoiler



Where the fuck did they find a baseball bat in a WHO facility in fucking CARDIFF! Give the man a bloody cricket bat for fucks sake


----------



## madamv (Sep 8, 2013)

The plane crash was the biggest facepalm moment for me but I really enjoyed it mostly.  I don't usually like zombie movies but found this to be more apocalyptic than zombie and I do love a good apocalypse 

I think the books would wipe me out though.


----------



## 8den (Sep 8, 2013)

madamv said:


> The plane crash was the biggest facepalm moment for me but I really enjoyed it mostly.



Hard to pick just one



Spoiler



Put your phone on fucking vibrate Pitt!

You put together a security plan to save Israeli and it's defeated by a Arabic/Jewish singalong!

Changing the incubation period to four seconds was retarded there's no way it could spread onto a plane!

"Do you have a family?" "No!" Worst. Dialogue. Ever.

How do you create a vaccine made from deadly virus' to immunize people!





> I don't usually like zombie movies but found this to be more apocalyptic than zombie and I do love a good apocalypse
> 
> I think the books would wipe me out though.



You should read the book. Very good.


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2013)

The book is shit dick boring ass over-rated. Saw this Friday night. Enjoyable and not as bad as everyone was making out. Won't watch it again though


----------



## kropotkin (Sep 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> The book is shit dick boring ass over-rated. Saw this Friday night. Enjoyable and not as bad as everyone was making out. Won't watch it again though


What? The book is clearly good. 
I watched it on Friday night as well while babysitting as my wife was out getting drunk.  It was OK but not particularly good.  Totally different to the book, and appeared to share only 
1 zombies 
2 a flotilla 
3 a walled off Israel


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2013)

Well I'm glad they did not follow the book or all we would have had is a series of shite interviews


----------



## Greebo (Sep 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> Well I'm glad they did not follow the book or all we would have had is a series of shite interviews


Not if each interview's beginning blended into a dramatisation of its contents.


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2013)

Greebo said:


> Not if each interview's beginning blended into a dramatisation of its contents.



Meh. sounds like The twilight zone.


----------



## Greebo (Sep 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> Meh. sounds like The twilight zone.


And you know how long The Twighlight Zone ran for.  The book wasn't all action and gore, the interviews take place in chronological order which gradually pieces together a clearer idea of what happened worldwide.


----------



## 8den (Sep 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> Well I'm glad they did not follow the book or all we would have had is a series of shite interviews



Actually I've read  J Michael Straczynski's script for World War Z JMS created Babylon 5 and it's much closer to the book, but different. The book is a recounting of what happened, the script is more of a investigation as to "why" and  far superior to what we got, and this script only got as far as 2nd draft

Can be downloaded here. http://www.filecrop.com/world-war-z-script.html



> See, in the screenplay anyway, Word War Z takes place *after* the war is already over and the world is starting to get civilization back on track. It's a Children of Men kind of world but worse because most countries are subsisting on food rations with no electricity or basic economic infrastructure. Worldwide, city streets are virtually empty except for the abandoned cars and fallen airplanes that litter the streets. However, world governments and organizations like the UN are still around.
> 
> The gist of the plot if that the citizens of the world need answers. How could this catastrophic event have happened, what went wrong and, most importantly, who's to blame? To find these answers, The UN hires Gerry to travel the world and track the event to its origins. From America he travels to China, Germany, the Middle East and elsewhere, interviewing doctors, government agents, and corporate spies, who all seem to point the finger squarely at the other guy. The script is punctuated by flashbacks which tell the story from each interviewee's perspective.
> 
> ...



Now if you think that scene sounds dull. Well....


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 8, 2013)

A Zombie apocalypse is no excuse not to wash your hair.


----------



## 8den (Sep 8, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> A Zombie apocalypse is no excuse not to wash your hair.



If the Resident Evil films have taught us nothing it's that it's possible to look very good in apocalypse.


----------



## thriller (Sep 8, 2013)

Greebo said:


> And you know how long The Twighlight Zone ran for.  The book wasn't all action and gore, the interviews take place in chronological order which gradually pieces together a clearer idea of what happened wordlwide.



still was shit.


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> still was shit.


Expand on this, please.
Your opinion is not credible if you can't explain it


----------



## Greebo (Sep 8, 2013)

thriller said:


> still was shit.


In what way?


----------

